# 18HR overnite trip



## daniel9829 (Jan 31, 2009)

I do a trip every year with the Boat Sea Hunter out of Orange Beach running out of San Roc Cay marina.
My buddy,s father had heart sugery and Mike cannot come now. 
I need someone intrested in going on a great trip this weekend I know it is short notice but I need some one thats wants to fish. 


Heres the layout

We will leave the dock at San Roc Cay at 8-9 pm Sat 6/15 and return about 4pm on the Sunday the 16th. Trip out to the Tuna Grounds then fish till day light and Fish our way back fishing grass lines and then finishing up with the exclusive Red Snapper. 

Trip is 420.00
Includes tips and groceries for the trip. 
fish cleaning

If you are intrested please call me 205-602-6177

Danny Brechin

Thanks for the look


----------



## daniel9829 (Jan 31, 2009)

Trip filled Thanks Guys.


----------



## my3nme (Oct 9, 2007)

Great boat and captain


----------

